# My rat didn't deserve this!



## kiva23 (Mar 12, 2012)

So there's a long story behind this, but I'll give you the short version...

I kicked my roommate out of the apartment because he had been paying less and less for the rent and utilities until finally he wasn't paying at all, yet he does stuff like buy figures and transformers and games. So I thought everything was wrapped up once his stuff was gone and I had his keys... but one day I when coming home from class early I found out that he lied about not making copies of the keys. To my horror I found that he was torturing my rat for pay back and booked it so I couldn't do anything to him. 

My rat was wet and she had patches of fur missing and a black spot where the fur is missing... but I checked to see if it's bleeding, but I haven't seen any spots that are bleeding nor does she limp... but I'm really worried about her since usually she acts like any female rat would, but now she's moves slowly but doesn't explore and the way she's breathing I can see her move like she's breathing hard in a fast, steady, and fluid movement, but I think she's hyperventalating since she's not breathing through her mouth nor does she sound congested. 

I'm really worried if she'd be able to recover on her own since I can no longer afford the vet to do anything but put her down, but I don't want to do that if she can pull through on her own. What can I do?


----------



## kiva23 (Mar 12, 2012)

I should have asked for help earlier, but I just wanted to keep an eye on her since up until like.. two hours ago she wouldn't move and she was practically limp in my hand... but at the very least now she moves around a little to let me see and know that she's not limping and doesn't have a problem eating.


----------



## katkandy (Mar 3, 2012)

Is there a society for the protection of animals in your area you can report this jerk to? Or the cops? I don't know what you mean by 'booked it so you can't do anything...' Rats are hardy but you are working with an empty canvas, ie you have no idea what's been done. Take her to the vet, I'm sure you can work something out, don't let her die cos some butthole (can i say butthole on this forum?) took his juvenille angst out on her instead of you.

I'm cross. Grrrr....

Good luck with her, I hope she pulls through.


----------



## kiva23 (Mar 12, 2012)

I meant 'before'. I'm going to ask my landlord ASAP to change the locks. And really if I could I would take her to the vet and have them patch her up. ...But I can't.


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

Sorry to read that, I hope your girl makes a speedy recovery.

Have you tried making a report?


----------



## kiva23 (Mar 12, 2012)

I'll try to make one when the locks are changed so I don't have to worry about him coming back.....Unless if you can do it on the phone.


...And I think this is the first time I've been happy to see poop in my life.


----------



## Deplume (Mar 5, 2012)

Do you live in the UK?
At the risk of being booted from the forum.. I'd really REALLY like to meet this boy.

Hope ratty recovers quickly.
xx


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

This makes me SO angry! How could someone do such a thing. I hope your girl is doing ok.


----------



## halfmoon (Mar 29, 2010)

This is something that HAS to be reported to the police. If the police can't do anything about it, call your local SPCA or other kind of shelter. They should be able to get you in touch with your local animal warden and they will handle it from there. Take pictures and document her demeanor change. This is disgusting and he can't be allowed to get away with this.


----------



## kiva23 (Mar 12, 2012)

Well, I wish I could have taken a picture of something so that I had proof he was in my apartment last night... 'cuz no doubt he's probably making sure that it can't be traced back to him. 

...Though... my apartment complex says that it uses video survalience... so there might be a chance that a camera got him.


However good news is that my rat is acting like normal again. I even picked her up, and held her in front of the entrance with the cage close to see if she had any strength, in which she was able to hold on to the wall of the cage just fine(Don't worry... I was ready to catch her, and I didn't let her stay for longer than 5 seconds.). It's been a long night, and I've been crying and up for so long that I've feel like I'm dehydrated and my eyes feel chapped, ha....


----------



## halfmoon (Mar 29, 2010)

That's wonderful to hear! Just keep an eye on her. Make sure she's still eating and drinking as normal. Also, watch her bowel movements. Pretty much everything you could possibly think of. haha. If it was a blackened mark on her skin, I'm thinking he burned her. If that's the case, there shouldn't be too much wrong other than the wound and the psychological part of it. It's making me angry just thinking about it... 

Give the sweetheart some extra skritches from me!


----------



## kiva23 (Mar 12, 2012)

She's pooped (Saw her do it on the chair when I was keeping a close eye on her... and it was pretty solid.), and I've seen her eat... but I haven't seen her drink yet.


----------



## Rat lover (Dec 28, 2011)

That horrible, foul, abusive, rat hater! How could they do such a thing. ( I apologize if that language is a little rough for this forum) report him definitely! Your poor little baby! I'm glad to hear she is doing alright. That angers me just hearing about it.


----------



## Flashygrrl (Feb 8, 2012)

Don't let the complex dilly-dally around with this. If they have video you need to know about it and make a report as soon as possible. This guy thinks he can torment animals and get away with it, what's he gonna do for an encore?


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

Oh my god.. D: That is terrible. 

Call the police and report him for trespassing and animal cruelty. He came IN YOUR APARTMENT to hurt your pet. You saw him. Ask the apartment manager about video and check with your neighbors to see if they saw him- they can back up that he really was there when you said he was, and after his lease expired. I really hope you can get him for this. D: And also a baseball bat next to your bed for a while might not be a bad idea, this guy sounds like serious trouble and I don't want you defenceless if he comes back.


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

Wellll, I've got a few choice words that would get me booted from this forum >|
I'll just express them with a DDDDDDDDD<<   >C #*(@$!

Why do people do things like this. Why can't they just accept that they suck and move on with their life. 

Lets count the charges, shall we? Trespassing, animal cruelty, you could probably get him for not paying rent. 

Good that's she's doing better. At least she's not traumatized from all this.


----------



## 1a1a (May 6, 2011)

Wow, that's very domestic violence-esque. What you described sounded like a traumatised rat, I'm super relieved to hear she picked herself back up, give her lots of extra love, she's smart, she'll know you aren't a threat.


----------



## kiva23 (Mar 12, 2012)

UPDATE:

Thank you for being so concerned about my girl... and I'm real happy to say that she seems to be doing much better and acting more and more like her old self again. I haven't seen her drink, so I made sure to remind her where to get her water... in which after that I've seen her drink a couple of times. She poops, she eats, and she's even taking treats again. I was worried if my other rat would treat her like a sick baby or rat and take her out... but she treats her like normal. All that's left is for her scabs(I think it's a scab... I don't know, I might have to take a picture.) to heal, and for the missing bits of hair to grow back. I'm really happy that she recovered on her own.


As for the scumbag exroommate, we managed to get footage of him going inside the apartment complex, and running like **** out. We weren't able to get a clear shot of him going into my apartment, but you need a key to get into one of the buildings... so at least there's that.


----------



## debi859 (Jan 13, 2012)

the law in ur community should send an officer out to ur place so u can make any complaints and speak with the super of the complex and any others that might have witnessed him coming in...but get that lock changed rite away even if u have to buy it urself and have the super install it , bill it or take it of the rent but keep the receipt, legally they have to protect u and if they dont chng the lock rite away they are responsible...


----------



## kailey lane (Nov 29, 2010)

I would for sure make a complaint with the police office,you have his name and some info so thats is way better than nothing! although without a vet report i dont know how far that will go.either way id get the rat a a place to stay when your not home until the locks get changed.this guy really sounds like a sicko and i would be very careful,someone that is willing to hurt a poor rat is proably willing to do something stupid to a human.


----------



## Iheartroxyrat (Feb 22, 2012)

grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!! some humans!!!!! makes me sick! ive gotten in trouble yelling at ppl who abuse their animals and ive turned alot of ppl in for the things they do! i cant stand it, humans need to take care of animals not hurt and torture them :-( oh theres sooo many words id say and sooo many kung fu moves on that stupid pos inmature kid!!! do to him what he did to the rat! i think that would be the best way to punish ppl, if they hurt another human or animal. if a guy hits a cat on purpose then stick him in the road and have somebody hit him so he knows what pain he has caused!! ah sorry ill stop ranting...just gets me fired up! im glad shes doing better tho! what a strong girl


----------



## BasmatiRice (Feb 11, 2012)

Definitly go to the police ASAP and if I were you I'd take my rats to someone elses house during the time you aren't home, at least until you change the locks...


----------



## gypsy (Feb 4, 2012)

Take pictures of her and call the police. That's animal cruelty. If I didn't mind getting arrested and being a criminal I'd rip out his hair and torture him  People can be so evil. It's horrible. I'm sorry for you and your ratty. I'd take her to a vet and get her checked out and explain the situation. They will have more information on how to go about the situation.


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

Is she doing better? I would report it and find someplace safe for her until you can get things squared away. What a sicko!


----------



## HighwayStar (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm glad you got some camera footage of the scum. I hope that he gets what he deserves for what he did to that poor rat.


----------



## Rat lover (Dec 28, 2011)

Glad you found footage! Did you go to the police yet?


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Guys... please stop with the bashing. I know you are all passionate and what this man did was wrong. But bashing and being hateful is not contributing to the solution of this problem at all. I am sure the OP still has a lot of feelings invested in this and some of you are being just plain insensitive.

Any further bashing/insults/slander will be deleted and repeat offenders will be suspended.


----------



## giggles_mcbug (Sep 10, 2011)

How is the rat doing?


----------



## therathugger (Feb 9, 2012)

If you in a place like washington you can press charges on him for what he has done. Aside from that I really hope your rat will recover well. If you cant change the locks just stay home with a phone on hand!

Good luck!!!


----------

